# Red and White Signal reflector for Cycle Rack



## Patty123 (Oct 4, 2010)

Is it compulsory to have a red and white reflector plate/signal on the bike rack on MH when travelling in Europe, or just in certain countries.

Thanks


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

If you mean the one that is about a foot square and covered in diagonal stripes it is a legal requirement in Spain and Italy. 

M


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

Not a 100% sure but I think you need a metal one for Italy and a plastic one is ok for Spain.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Compulsory in Italy where they require metal signs.
Fiamma an italian company make plastic ones :? 

I use the plastic one wherever I go with the bikes on board.
No one can run into te back of you and say they had no warning.
Dave p


----------



## Patty123 (Oct 4, 2010)

Thank you all for you prompt replies, very much appreciated.

We are going to Norway, via Belgium, Germany, Denmark and Sweden , so will get a plastic one anyway, just as Dave p. says so no-one can say they have no warning if they go into the back of us. 

Thanks again


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

And the stripes must point down to the passing side of vehicle. the photo is correct if driving on the right but wrong if driving on the left

Simples

Loddy


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Plastic Signal Sign - http://www.outdoorbits.com/fiamma-plastic-signal-sign-p-162.html

Alu Signal Sign - http://www.outdoorbits.com/fiamma-alu-signal-sign-p-163.html


----------



## Patty123 (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks for that, Lobby, wouldn't have had a clue about that, just bought one from ebay, so probably won't come with instructions.

Thanks again


----------

